# How Hot Is It



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Here in North Texas the heat is on...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It was so hot today I went to a cash point machine just to enjoy the feel of a cold gun
against the back of my neck.

- David Letterman


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Simply unbearable.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep, it's brutal. Here is a current shot of the conditions in my back yard:


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

@Ware that heat index... :shock:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

stotea said:


> @Ware that heat index... :shock:


Yuck...and the dew point makes it feel like you could cut the air with a knife!


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

Was 94 with 104 heat index Saturday. Mowed the backyard and quit.
Was 92 today with 102 index, waited until 6pm to mow when heat index was 96-99.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

We are hot but not hot like y'all. Upper 80s with heat index in lower to mid-90s. Not terrible.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> It was so hot today I went to a cash point machine just to enjoy the feel of a cold gun
> against the back of my neck.
> 
> - David Letterman


More Letterman:

_It was so hot outside today, I saw a squirrel putting ice on his nuts.

It was so hot outside today, fat guys are making their own gravy.

It was so hot outside today, Bill was snuggling up to Hillary, just for the cold shoulder. _


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > It was so hot today I went to a cash point machine just to enjoy the feel of a cold gun
> ...


Too good :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Need to mow, but hard to get motivated...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ware said:


> Need to mow, but hard to get motivated...


Tell me about it...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ware said:


> Need to mow, but hard to get motivated...


The worst part of all of that is the wind. A breeze can go a long ways to helping cool you off. No breeze and it's like a sauna in here.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Its so hot i saw a robin grab a worm using a pot holder.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Air temp isn't too crazy, but heat index is pretty high today, at least for MN.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

stotea said:


> Air temp isn't too crazy, but heat index is pretty high today, at least for MN.


Damn, that's worse than today in Dallas.  We're 93° with humidity @ 51% for a heat index of 101°. This has been a relatively cool summer here though.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Up here on the North Coast of the USA near Lake Erie at about 7pm it is:

91 degrees F with a heat index of 108F! (at Weather Underground) That is real hot for this area.

Heat index was 120F around 1pm today.

I mowed my 8k sq ft yard about 8am this morning to beat the heat, still I was soaked with sweat after an hour's work.

Inside now with 70F A/C and about to watch a MLB game. It's all good


----------

